# June photo of the month winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow wont he June photo of the month contest for the best "caught in the act" picture! Congratulations! For your prize you get to choose what next month's theme is. Just let me know in a couple of days via.

The winning photo


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And yes I was supposed to post ths last night, I was even online so I could do so and I forgot.:doh: I'm going to blame it on all the blonde hair.:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! It is a great picture.


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Brings back memories of Tucker when he was a pup and thought all rolls of toilet paper was a chew toy. I have seen that same look on his face when we would catch him. Hard to get made when they look at you with that look. How fun!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats! Excellent picture!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great shot!!!!!Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture Lisa. Congratulations.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

a good representation of our young dogs


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys! I would love to say that she has grown out of ripping up toilet paper but nope!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

What a great pick! Congrats......... !!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That was my vote! I love the look on her face! So funny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GREAT PICTURE! Our Goldens make us laugh every day...............
Congratulations


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Good picture.....my Kody is a paper shredder too!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Such a cute picture. Cogratulations!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That picture is definatley worthy of a win! Congrats. I remember those days all too well


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on a awesome picture!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats, great photo !!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats.... Great picture...


----------



## Bleachmiracle (Jun 25, 2009)

I love it! It reminds me of a picture of my shih tzu I had when I was young. She grabbed some toilet paper that was hanging in the bathroom and ran it up and down the hallway over and over. Then fell asleep in it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations, great shot, love the innocent look!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa and Willow she looks like buter wouldnt melt in her mouth.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Lisa


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations, great picture.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this too! Sorry Lisa....Congrat's on your winning Photo.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say Congrats to the winner!! Yay for you!!


----------

